# Salmon patties



## Fifty-Fifty_2 (Feb 9, 2008)

:sleeping


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have one, but do a google. You'll find it.



It's actually pretty good. And, don't use fresh salmon. It's not bad grilled.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

SWEET BOURBON SALMON

mix up:

2partspineapple juice (substitute mixed OJ and apple juice)

2 partssoy sauce

1 partsbourbon

marinate overnight, grill and baste w/ the marinade. 

enjoy!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

this isnt for pattys but it sure is good

Have any salmon left over from the night before?? Make a stuffing out of it!!

Prepare it the same way that you would make crab cakes or you can just use the crab as a filling as well. Most restaurants do use the crab filling but the salmon is a little different. 


For one serving you need two flounder filets. If they are differnt sizes take the larger one and place in a baking dish. Take a ball of your salmon or crab filling and place in the center of the flounder fillet. Take the second fillet and place directly on the top make sure not of the filling is exposed. Add white wine and lemon juice to the pan and season the top of the flound with salt, pepper, chopped parsley and a little paprika. Bake on 350 degrees for 20-30 minutes and serve over rice. 

A nice touch would be to add a little diced steamed asparagus into the salmon or crab filling and ladeling a little of the hollandaise sauce over the top...


----------

